# opal's Mysterious Game of Mafia



## opaltiger (Sep 4, 2010)

Well then, let's begin.

As you've probably noticed from the role PMs, I'm fairly minimalistic as a GM. In many ways, this game is quite traditional. I would like you to obey one rule, though: there is to be absolutely no communication regarding the game outside of this thread, unless specified otherwise in your role PM. If you want to ask me a question, please do so in the thread; if you PM me I'll just post your PM and the answer in the thread (unless it's a question relating to your role, of course).

Anything else goes.

That said, you have *24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 5, 2010)

The sun rose over the beautiful town of Mafialand.

Birds chirped on window sills all over town, and the local populace was slowly waking up to meet the new day. Mafialand had a reputation as a quiet, sleepy town (which does make one wonder how it acquired its name, but that is a different story), but today, for some inexplicable reason, a foul mood had spread over the town. The people woke up with a sense of foreboding and one by one they trickled their way to the town square, as if through some unspoken agreement.

No one spoke once they'd all gathered. They were all accounted for, but none of them could shake the feeling that something was horribly, terribly wrong...

*You have 48 hours for discussion, or until a majority is reached against any one player.*


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

Well then, how should we start?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

so, like, I know this is the first post, but I feel like I need to post anyway to get the ball rolling :/

Nobody died! This suggests that either a. the mafia refused to kill anyone (which I find unlikely), or b. a healer protected from the mafia. There could be other possibilities but idk what they are because of the whole secret roles thing.

But... if the healers were the reason for a lack of death, then I'm interested in hearing what they have to say about last night! It might help us narrow down who the mafia is.

Any ideas?


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you insisting on having the healers reveal themselves?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Mawile said:


> Are you insisting on having the healers reveal themselves?


... to an extent, yes. We don't really have any other leads~


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, seems we've either gotten lucky and a doctor guessed well, or have gotten very unlucky and activated an alien (I'd be willing to say there's probably more than one alien in this game, but I've got real evidence beyond the fact that he does so _all the time_ in #mafia games).


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with LP, because, without somebody revealing something, we're stuck for today.


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

@Leafpool
Then whoever the mafia are would know who to kill.
Not exactly the best idea, in my opinion.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

True, but we might also get an idea of who the mafia are because they would, most likely, be the ones least motivated to reveal themselves.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with Mawile, I don't relish the thought of giving the Mafia their targets on a silver platter.


----------



## Flora (Sep 5, 2010)

Huh, no one was killed? Strange.

I'm pretty sure that either one of the doctors healed the victim, or there's an alien loose. (or the mafia was somehow stopped from fulfilling their duties.)

First days kinda suck, particularly when no one dies, so it's probably gonna be either a random nomination or abstaining. I'm thinking abstaining would be a good idea, so that innocents won't get killed, especially since we have no leads.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Mawile said:


> @Leafpool
> Then whoever the mafia are would know who to kill.
> Not exactly the best idea, in my opinion.


It helps to find a lead for the first day!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 5, 2010)

Barubu said:


> True, but we might also get an idea of who the mafia are because they would, most likely, be the ones least motivated to reveal themselves.


Surely we'd all be equally unmotivated to reveal ourselves, given that it would instantly tell the Mafia who to kill.


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> It helps to find a lead for the first day!


Yes, but you're practically begging for the mafia to kill them.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 5, 2010)

Mawile said:


> Yes, but you're practically begging for the mafia to kill them.


Maybe that's what she wants.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Mawile said:


> Yes, but you're practically begging for the mafia to kill them.


Eh... I guess so. I still think it would be helpful for a first day lead though.

In absence of other leads, I think I'm gonna vote for *Barubu.* He made the first post in this thread, that's usually suspicious...


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Maybe that's what she wants.


I am slightly suspicious of her, now that you say it.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, Leafpool, say a doctor reveals themself (argh i wish there were a better gender neutral word for that).  What does this tell us, exactly?  He healed a person and another doctor didn't, which... really isn't much of a lead, to be honest.  We can't even be sure that their target is innocent because they could have easily not been the one to make the save, or none of them could have, and we have an active alien on our hands here.

At any rate, I don't think having the doctor reveal is a good idea right now.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

@TES:This is true. Nonetheless, we still have to find some way of finding out who's who. And, if we abstain, then it's basically an extra kill for the mafia. And, if we lynch an innocent, then it's two extra kills for the mafia.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 5, 2010)

Leafpool seems far too eager to expose the healers. I'm voting to lynch *Leafpool.*


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> Okay, Leafpool, say a doctor reveals themself (argh i wish there were a better gender neutral word for that).  What does this tell us, exactly?  He healed a person and another doctor didn't, which... really isn't much of a lead, to be honest.  We can't even be sure that their target is innocent because they could have easily not been the one to make the save, or none of them could have, and we have an active alien on our hands here.
> 
> At any rate, I don't think having the doctor reveal is a good idea right now.


Hmm... I guess this makes sense. I just thought it would be a good idea to have a healer reveal themselves. :/ Eh.


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll *abstain* for now, but I'm not sure about Leafpool either. It might be nothing, as I might've said something like that if I was one of the first to come here. I don't really want to lynch on the first day.


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Also voting *Leafpool*.
You seem to be suspicious to me because you want to expose the healers.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

what ; ;

I'm not suspicious...


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, fuck all this post ninja-ing.  "First post" does not suspicion make, I was on my way to make a post myself when I got ninja'd by you, Barubu, and Mawile.  Right now, you're acting veeeery suspicious if I do say so myself, however, I don't intend to vote for you if only because we may well have an activated alien on our hands who could be trying to get lynched.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

Leafpool's eagerness to expose the healers does strike me as odd, but it's no more suspicious than my wanting anyone to expose themselves. I'm *abstaining*


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> Okay, fuck all this post ninja-ing.  "First post" does not suspicion make, I was on my way to make a post myself when I got ninja'd by you, Barubu, and Mawile.  Right now, you're acting veeeery suspicious if I do say so myself, however, I don't intend to vote for you if only because we may well have an activated alien on our hands who could be trying to get lynched.


Vixie used the same strategy over in Walker's other game!... how am I more suspicious than she is? ; ;


----------



## Flora (Sep 5, 2010)

Also voting *Leafpool*; trying to reveal the healers would make them easy Mafia targets.


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

For all I know, you could be innocent.
Changing vote to abstain.
Sorry for deleting, opal.

Voting *Leafpool *because she wants to expose healers.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 5, 2010)

Please don't delete posts.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Mawile said:


> For all I know, you could be innocent.
> Changing vote to *abstain*.


EXACTLY I AM INNOCENT NOT MAFIA ; ; DON'T VOTE ME PLEASE I WANT TO LIVE


----------



## nyuu (Sep 5, 2010)

maybe leafpool just sucks at logic or something

the inspector ought to reveal themselves the moment the id a mafia because then we can do a lynch right there and be reasonably sure they told the truth if the lynchee was mafia

doctor really doesn't need to reveal themselves unless we're coordinating having one doc heal the inspector and the other doc not

*abstain* why so hasty frsrs


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2010)

Going to reiterate my suspicions here:  there is _probably_ more than one alien among us, and it's entirely possible that Leafpool is one of them and got activated last night.  So I'm going to urge everyone to *not* vote for her.


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry, but I changed it for the last time.

You could give us more evidence that you're innocent.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

NWT said:


> maybe leafpool just sucks at logic or something


what DDDDD: I'M ONLY USING A TACTIC THAT VIXIE USED IN THE OTHER MAFIA THREAD OKAY

also Walker IF I WERE AN ALIEN I WOULD HAVE VOTED FOR MYSELF ALREADY.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> Going to reiterate my suspicions here:  there is _probably_ more than one alien among us, and it's entirely possible that Leafpool is one of them and got activated last night.  So I'm going to urge everyone to *not* vote for her.


But in the same token, you could be using that theory as an excuse to keep a fellow mafioso from getting lynched.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

@LP: Perhaps a stupid alien would have, revealing that they were, in fact, an alien. But, you're too smart for that, aren't you?


----------



## Flora (Sep 5, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> also Walker IF I WERE AN ALIEN I WOULD HAVE VOTED FOR MYSELF ALREADY.


that...is actually kind of a _stupid_ tactic, as that would obviously reveal that you're the alien and make people change their vote (in cases where no polls are involved of course). 

honestly, in my mind at least, you're just trying to make up excuses to show that you're innocent. And it's not working.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Mawile said:


> You could give us more evidence that you're innocent.


I would but I have to go rent a movie now D: be back soon~



Barubu said:


> @LP: Perhaps a stupid alien would have, revealing that they were, in fact, an alien. But, you're too smart for that, aren't you?


Yes. Yes I am~


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> But in the same token, you could be using that theory as an excuse to keep a fellow mafioso from getting lynched.


Oh come now, that's just being paranoid.  I'm not the only one that doesn't want to vote for her here!


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

I have to mention that the only reason I'm abstaining is for fear that Leafpool is an activated alien. Dangit, logic, you did it again.....


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

Barubu said:


> I have to mention that the only reason I'm abstaining is for fear that Leafpool is an activated alien. Dangit, logic, you did it again.....


Come on, if I were an activated alien I'd be _trying_ to get people to vote for me! I'M ONLY DOING WHAT I'VE SEEN OTHER PEOPLE DO BEFORE AND IT WORKED FOR THEM OKAY ; ;


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

No, you wouldn't, because that would make it obvious that you were an alien.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in a real dilemma now.

On the one hand, Leafpool seems too eager to expose the healers, marking her as mafia.

On the other hand, Leafpool could be an activated alien trying to get lynched by being suspicious.

On the other other hand, Leafpool could be a genuine innocent, pleading for her life.

On the other other other hand, Leafpool's pleas of innocence are quite pathetic and rather unconvincing, which means she could once again be an activated alien looking for a lynching.

On the other other other other hand, she could be obfuscating stupidity in order to make us think she's an activated alien looking for a lynching so we won't lynch her, meaning she's either mafia or innocent again.

I'm suspicious but I don't want to play into her hands. I'm changing my vote to *abstain.*


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Ignore previous votes.
Last time now.
Seriously.
*Abstain.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 5, 2010)

This is what I get for sleeping till 4 again.
Here, nothing to say, would rather not vote for Leafpool because Alien Factor, etc...
Essentially, nothing anyone's said elicits a sense of "THIS PERSON IS MAFIA" from me. But that could be because I'm still waking up. 

That said, Leafpool's All-Caps Defensiveness makes me suspicious, but then, it could be an activated alien.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 5, 2010)

I should mention that a majority for abstain will also trigger an early end to the day.


----------



## Clover (Sep 5, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I'm in a real dilemma now.
> 
> On the one hand, Leafpool seems too eager to expose the healers, marking her as mafia.
> 
> ...


Into her five hands?

Because she's an alien. five handed alien.

idk i'm *abstaining* too.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it would be smart for us to abstain, because the mafia knows who they targeted, an if Leafpool's the alien, the mafia will probably kill her.


----------



## .... (Sep 5, 2010)

Barubu said:


> I think it would be smart for us to abstain, because the mafia knows who they targeted, and if Leafpool's *the alien*, the mafia will probably kill her.


For all we know, there could be multiple aliens. Not too sure, but just a suggestion.


----------



## Flora (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm _also_ changing my vote to *abstain*. i'm starting to get worried that she's an activated alien, and i don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 5, 2010)

dammit people posting while I was walking a dog. *ahem* I think that Leafpool is kind of a weak lead for right now. Seriously, all the evidence I've seen so far says that she is one of a few things:
-Mafia, and wants to reveal the healers and made a slip of the tongue
-Activated Alien and wants us to kill her
-An innocent who made a slip of the tongue
Until we have more of a lead to go on, I'm going to choose to *abstain* for now. I'm definitely somewhat suspicious of Leafpool, but until we get more of a lead I'd rather not kill anyone.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2010)

how can I convince you guys that I'm not Mafia or an alien ; ;

besides if I were an alien... I seem to have generated a lot of suspicion over my potential alien-ness. Don't you think I'd do a better job hiding it were I an actual alien?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 5, 2010)

By my count there are seven votes for abstaining. That constitutes a majority.

The townsfolk, having spent all day shouting accusations at each other and trying to work out what that odd shape they kept seeing out of the corner of their eyes was, finally decide that it would be a little over the top to lynch someone because they woke up on the wrong side of bed.

*24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2010)

The sun rose over the beautiful town of Mafialand and its citizens rose with it. Not one remained in bed when the sun's rays first touched the tip of the town square's fountain, causing its waters to refract the light in a mesmerising display of colour. They gathered around it again, ritualistically, rising to the worship of an ancient sun-god.

Slowly, slowly, the perception spread, working its ways into the minds of those assembled; but none wanted to give it voice, not yet, lest it be made real. None wanted to speak lest they be accused of whatever horror had befallen the town.

And the fountains of the water ran and they ran red. At last it was too much, and as the brilliant light of the sun illuminated the scene with a stark, washed-out whiteness one of the townspeople stepped forward and said, 'we are not all here.' And it was as if his words released the others from a trance, and they stepped up; with fear in their postures and false bravado or open curiosity in their eyes-

At the bottom of the fountain, almost obscured through the dark haze of red seeping slowly into the water, head nearly severed from body by the wound that had killed her, lay Leafpool.

*Leafpool is dead. She was not mafia. You have 48 hours to discuss, or until a majority is reached.*


----------



## .... (Sep 6, 2010)

Only one kill?
Kinda surprising if you ask me.

Or there might have been a healer who healed, or an alien is activated.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 6, 2010)

Why is "only" one kill surprising?  We have no reason to assume that, with there being no deaths yesterday, there are multiple mafia factions, and the odds of a double doctoring are pretty low.


----------



## .... (Sep 6, 2010)

I just expected two.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 6, 2010)

There could be a vigilante.


----------



## .... (Sep 6, 2010)

There probably is one.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 6, 2010)

If so, then who?


----------



## nastypass (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, the only reasons I can think of that one would expect two deaths are a) you are a vigilante, b) you are mafia and did not target Leafpool, or c) expected multiple mafia factions or a vigilante.  I don't know too much about your mafia history, but c seems like a silly expectation.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I'm not expecting anything, I'm just trying to find out what types of characters there are.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 7, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Well, I'm not expecting anything, I'm just trying to find out what types of characters there are.


My post had been directed at Mawile, not you.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Ahh.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2010)

Leafpool was probably an alien; hence why she acted so oddly on Day 1 where there were no kills. Thus, the mafia offed her.

Is this a safe assumption?


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

That's what I thought, just didn't want to say anything for fear of suspicion.


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Leafpool was probably an alien; hence why she acted so oddly on Day 1 where there were no kills. Thus, the mafia offed her.
> 
> Is this a safe assumption?


If she was an alien, she wouldn't be dead.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2010)

She'd be an activated alien.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 7, 2010)

Mawile said:


> If she was an alien, she wouldn't be dead.


Perhaps she was an _activated_ alien?


----------



## nastypass (Sep 7, 2010)

... aliens don't survive mafia killings more than once, man.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 7, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Why not?


From my understanding, if the alien is targeted by the mafia during the night, they are activated, and do not die. Check Butterfree's rule list, she put up a description there.

I'm going to go back to "yesterday's" posts to see if anyone had a reason to kill Leafpool. There's probably nothing but there could be a lead.

EDIT: Damn, people post fast.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Mawile said:


> She'd be an activated alien.


Not if she already was, wich would explain Day 1 lack of death.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2010)

Leafpool presumably got killed because she was an alien. The Mafia realized this and offed her.

Not very difficult logic.


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2010)

Walker said:


> Well, the only reasons I can think of that one would expect two deaths are a) you are a vigilante, b) you are mafia and did not target Leafpool, or c) expected multiple mafia factions or a vigilante.  I don't know too much about your mafia history, but c seems like a silly expectation.


I know the game pretty well.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Exactly. Now, what are we to do about today's not/lynching?


----------



## Mai (Sep 7, 2010)

But it said that if inspected, activated aliens show up as mafia. Do they show up as innocent when killed?


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

They probably wouldn't. Should we ask in the rules?


----------



## Mai (Sep 7, 2010)

I looked in the rules.



> When inspected by the inspector, he shows up as mafia.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 7, 2010)

dragonair said:


> But it said that if inspected, activated aliens show up as mafia. Do they show up as innocent when killed?


Yes. The purpose of revealing the alignment of dead players is to let the living players know how many mafia are left (unless roles are hidden, in which case you at least know how many are dead). As such only mafia will show up as mafia.


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2010)

So she probably was an alien, then.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, then it seems safe to say that Leafpool was the alien.

EDIT: Dangit, ninjas. Anyway, back to the lynching. Any nominations?


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Well, then it seems safe to say that Leafpool was *the alien*.


There could be more than one, you know.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

True. I hate not knowing.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 7, 2010)

Well we don't really have any leads from yesterday. The only noticeable thing was that Leafpool accused Barubu, so take that as you will.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Why would that have an effect?


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2010)

Mawile said:


> There could be more than one, you know.


I'm pretty sure that we have/had more than one, actually.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 7, 2010)

Barubu said:


> Why would that have an effect?


*sigh* You're new to mafia, aren't you?

Let's play out a little scenario here. Person A accuses Person B of being mafia. The accusation doesn't go anywhere, and Person B lives through the day. However, Person B actually is mafia. To prevent Person A from accusing them again, Person B chooses to kill Person A.

Replace "Person A" with "Leafpool" and "Person B" with "Barubu" and you get a possible scenario.

Granted, this is never a good move by mafia, because people tend to jump to this conclusion. Sometimes, the mafia does this to frame people. It's a very typical strategy though, and can mean a number of things.

Just out of curiousity, Barubu, have you played mafia before?


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope, first time. Well, I'm in another game now, but it started at the same time.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to gear the conversation away from the mechanics of the game and start throwing ideas out there.

Killing someone who accuses you, if you are mafia, is an immediate idea for a less experienced mafia players. Barubu has just said that this is one of his first times playing. Is it possible that Barubu is mafia?

I'm probably just looking too much into this though. I just think its time we actually start getting a discussion though. I'm not nominating anyone, just putting this idea out there.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2010)

...Blaziking, you're being far too rash. Remember that Leafpool was probably an alien; the mafia will always target an alien if they have reason to believe they've been activated.

Barubu's inexperience would make for a nice excuse to hide behind, actually... not that I'm saying you would hide behind it. This is why I prefer anonymous games of Mafia.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 7, 2010)

We don't really have much of a lead, in fairness. It seems likely that Leafpool was an activated alien and got offed by the mafia, but who's to say that we didn't have a vigilante who wanted to lynch her yesterday but abstained because they didn't want to give any hint to their role, then killed her during the night?

EDIT: And yes, I realise I'm being paranoid but paranoia isn't exactly an alien condition for me.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, the day is growing old, and somebody has to get the ball rolling.  We've got to get lynching some day, or we'll never manage to actually get the mafia.  Barubu and Mawile seem mildly suspicious to me, so rather than just choosing randomly (though I admit that with this little evidence I may as well be) I'm going to say *lynch Barubu.*  Even if he turns out to not be mafia, no offense intended, but it's not exactly like we'd be losing much, assuming he's not some super-critical role (even then, I doubt he could make much use of it, he doesn't seem the brightest bulb in the box...).  I'm almost certainly going to regret this, but still.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm willing to gamble on this one. *Lynch Barubu*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2010)

Why are you all being so rash? We have no leads, really.

I'd like you to explain why you think Mawile is suspicious, Walker. Random lynching is especially common among Mafia members, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 7, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Why are you all being so rash? We have no leads, really.


We have about 24 hours left to the day. We need to start deciding if we're going to lynch someone or not. And really, you kind of have to be rash in mafia. It's not like someone is just going to step out and blatantly say that they're mafia so...yeah.

I'm going to wait a little while before making my decision on if I'm going to choose to lynch anyone. We do have very little evidence, after all. I'll see what everyone else does first.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 7, 2010)

Kammington said:


> I'd like you to explain why you think Mawile is suspicious, Walker. Random lynching is especially common among Mafia members, if you know what I mean.


I'll repeat myself then; she expected two deaths today, which struck me as odd, given that we didn't have a single one yesterday.  This could mean that she's a vigilante, so she expected a kill to go along with hers, or she could be a mafia that did not target Leafpool last night, so she was expecting her own kill to go through.  Or I could just be reading a little too much into this, I dunno.

What I'm interested in right now is why you'd ask for my reasoning behind Mawile when the one I'm nominating is Barubu.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I'm not mafia (Wow, bet that helped.), but I'm not going to go allcaps on you, because that really didn't seem to work for Leafpool. (By the way, Walker, pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is a miner's lung disease caused by the inhilation of silicon-quartz dust, so there.). Anyway, If I was Mafia, why would I have been the first to abstain? Which, I believe I will do again. *Abstain*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 8, 2010)

Abstaining is also a particularly mafia thing to do, as if there is no lynch on the first day, then the village tends to be a bit sluggish toward getting off their arses and actually start lynching people.

Also:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is, according to the Oxford English Dictionary, "a factitious word alleged to mean 'a lung disease caused by the inhalation of very fine silica dust, causing inflammation in the lungs.'" A condition meeting the word's definition is normally called silicosis.


Not that knowing a made up word that's easily looked up is relevant to intelligence, but still.  I stand by my nomination of Barubu, we have to get on with this at some point.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 8, 2010)

Walker said:


> I'll repeat myself then; she expected two deaths today, which struck me as odd, given that we didn't have a single one yesterday.  This could mean that she's a vigilante, so she expected a kill to go along with hers, or she could be a mafia that did not target Leafpool last night, so she was expecting her own kill to go through.  Or I could just be reading a little too much into this, I dunno.
> 
> What I'm interested in right now is why you'd ask for my reasoning behind Mawile when the one I'm nominating is Barubu.


You already explained why you'd like to lynch Barubu; Mawile seemed like a random choice for a lynch.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 8, 2010)

@Walker: Well, I think we should both just be good Ohioans and forget about it. Though I am quite intelligent. Just saying.



Walker said:


> *Abstaining is also a particularly mafia thing to do, as if there is no lynch on the first day, then the village tends to be a bit sluggish toward getting off their arses and actually start lynching people.*
> 
> Also:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
> 
> ...


Or, y'know, I just might not have anyone who I'm particularly suspicious of.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm aware of the possibility.  My main point was just that we shouldn't fall into the abstinence trap, and that no lynch could be just as harmful to us as a random (or at least semi-random in this case) lynch.  I just wish it were more than the same five people discussing, it would be a great help if we all knew  what the majority was thinking.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I would at least try to discuss if I had anything to say until now. To me it honestly looks like Barubu _is_ really new at this and doesn't know exactly what he's into. It isn't going to stop me being at least slightly suspicious, but you know.


----------



## Clover (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe I have the first glimmerings of An Idea. I can't be on long, and I'm certainly not certain as to the certainty of this idea, but tomorrow, should tonight's victim die and show up not mafia, and no one dies tomorrow morning, I will see if the Idea holds water.




Kammington said:


> Out of curiosity, Ms. Saboteur, do you browse on invisible?


I know this was to the other thread but I _kind of can't reply there atm thanks guys!!_ and you're here too. ... Nope! Although I do often check the forums from my DS without logging in. (and as I was saying yesterday if I could post from there my life would be complete, but fsr I can't :() But when I do log in, I'm always visible.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 8, 2010)

MidnightSaboteur said:


> I believe I have the first glimmerings of An Idea. I can't be on long, and I'm certainly not certain as to the certainty of this idea, but tomorrow, should tonight's victim die and show up not mafia, and no one dies tomorrow morning, I will see if the Idea holds water.


It sounds like you have the same Idea as me...

EDIT: I'd like to propose my Idea. Is it possible that there _are no_ _mafia_? There are a few pieces of evidence I'd like to bring to light when considering this.

1) Opal has said that this is a "slightly atypical game of mafia" and that we "shouldn't necessarily take anything for granted". This could mean a number of things, one of which being that there are no mafia. Do note that nowhere in the main post did he say that there would be mafia.

2) He also asked that no one who played this version of the game before join in this round "because it's no fun if one person knows what's going on". Someone who played this version before would be aware of what happened so...yeah...

3) To quote him, "In some ways this is an experiment which might go terribly wrong, but I think it will be an entertaining game."

4) Leafpool's death could've resulted from a Healer clash or a Vigilante.

So, um, I think he's playing with our minds here. If you think I'm crazy and stuff then okay, but that's just my theory.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2010)

Forty-eight hours have passed. There is a plurality against Barubu.

The sun is setting as Barubu is pushed forwards out of the crowd. He is isolated; tainted; no one will stand near him.

He is not forced up any sort of scaffolding; he does not ascend any sort of platform. Such constructions would have required planning, prior will to carry this out, and who, when waking up in the morning, lets themselves consciously think that they will nominate one of their own to die? No, it is better for such matters to be hidden. As long as there is no execution machine, the townspeople can claim innocence, can claim necessity.

Nevertheless they require an executioner. Barubu is alone now, trapped between the gathered crowd and the fountain with its terrible red waters. There is silence for a long time, as people look from one to another, until finally, one steps forward - there is a knife in her hand and people shy away, but it is merely a steak knife, taken in fear from a kitchen - and before anyone can protest, the knife is buried almost to the hilt in Barubu's chest and he slumps to the ground, an expression of disbelief on his face.

The pool of blood is dark in the waning twilight.

*Barubu is dead. He was not mafia. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry about that, I was a little busy yesterday.

The sun rises over the beautiful town of Mafialand.

A toenail is discovered under a bed. The toe is still attached. On the other side of town, a man wakes up to the sight of a disembodied ear, hanging from the ceiling light by strands of hair. A pet cat proudly presents its owner with a thumb and forefinger, barely attached.

Slowly the town wakes up to the reality, in an ever-more horrifying fashion. Piece by piece, the body is assembled; the townspeople search, not really wanting to find anything, but burning with the desire to find out who has died. No one will look up from the search; no one wants to realise who isn't helping.

The torso - one breast missing, but obviously female - is discovered on the altar of the local church. The legs have been tied to the belltower's clapper. And finally, after the search turns up no identifying evidence, the townspeople reluctantly return to the square. There, as most of them had half-expected, is the crux of their search. Lying cradled on the rim of the fountain in severed arms, some fingers missing, is a head.

*Zora of Termina is dead. She was not mafia. You have 48 hours for discussion, or until a majority is reached.*

Addendum: there appears to be some sort of glitch which has added Worst Username Ever to each mafia game. That's not an extra death, just cleaning up.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn. Another innocent lost.

Admittedly, the death of another innocent does increase our chances of lynching a mafia. I think we should motor on with finding a lead for another lynch.

Though there is the possibility, as aforementioned, that there are no mafia in this game. But I'm willing to go for a lynch if we can get a lead.


----------



## Clover (Sep 10, 2010)

Blaziking said:


> It sounds like you have the same Idea as me...
> 
> EDIT: I'd like to propose my Idea. Is it possible that there _are no_ _mafia_? There are a few pieces of evidence I'd like to bring to light when considering this.
> 
> ...


That is a possibility... Okay, that's better than my idea. Especially now that we've another death. that. sure doesn't sound like a healer clash. But... wouldn't a vigilante be the same as a sole mafia, in that case?

Hm. I have an idea and a proposition. I don't think anyone would willingly, truthfully, give out their role - either it's helpful, in which case you'd be prime mafia pickings; or it's harmful, in which case yeah. However... this is a thirteen-player game with an expected twelve players. Could one of us be a non-roled citizen? I know it's rather unlikely, but...

Agh. Okay. This is too much dancing around. What I'm trying to say is, this relates to yesterday's talk of aliens and the number thereof. My previous idea was that... /everyone/ got assigned an alien role. (Except for perhaps one or two mafia, but it /could/ just be /opal/, in fact, killing Leafpool and Zora...) I mean, the idea that there may be more than one alien was certainly on everyone's lips, and I've been in many mafia games, but none of them have had more than one, no matter how large the game got. This is a relatively small game, so what if people were thinking about it because they too were aliens?

And okay yes, I realize this puts me at a huge disadvantage if I'm wrong by basically declaring my role as alien. But don't vote for me - I was activated first night. Yup. (So oh well, if all this is just my fantasy and everyone proceeds to go "er no I'm not alien, wtf are you talking about", the mafia or whoever'll kill me to get me out of the way. I don't like alien role too much anyway, it's way too hard to win. And I can't even be on as much as I'd like anyway! So it's all a win.)

So what I'm asking all of you is: do you have the alien role as well? Or do you have a different role? No specifics needed, but I'd really appreciate if the truth was told.

(Note that if all of the above is true, I don't have any master plan besides being all like "awesome I figured it out!! ... now what." \o/)


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2010)

The only problem I have with the possibility that there are no mafia in this game is how the village is supposed to win.  If we assume no mafia, then how exactly are we to end it all?

Also, opal, would aliens, if there are any in this game (though it is opal, so I'm pretty sure there are), be activated by deaths other than mafia- double doctor, for example?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 10, 2010)

@MS: I considered the possibility of us all being aliens too. But apart from this supposedly being an atypical game of mafia, there's no real reason to believe it other than paranoia, so I put it aside.

@Walker: Your point is well made.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh man I thought I was the only one considering this whole erryone is alien thing.  It's totally in-character for opal, too.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 10, 2010)

Though the idea of us all being aliens does raise the question of who is killing us.

If there is one or two mafia, then the remainder can't all be aliens because we've only had three night phases, but two deaths (whereas if we were all aliens, it would require at least four nights).


----------



## Clover (Sep 10, 2010)

Walker said:


> Oh man I thought I was the only one considering this whole erryone is alien thing.  It's totally in-character for opal, too.





Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Though the idea of us all being aliens does raise the question of who is killing us.
> 
> If there is one or two mafia, then the remainder can't all be aliens because we've only had three night phases, but two deaths (whereas if we were all aliens, it would require at least four nights).


so wait you both /are/ aliens?

AWESOME I'M NOT GONNA DIE

also I figured it out I am so awesome

also also that saying I was activated the first night was just contingency, I wasn't really [shrug]


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll come right out and say it - I'm an alien too so, um, yeah the all-alien idea seems to be a good possibility.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 10, 2010)

Actually, neither of us admitted to being aliens. When I said "us", I was referring to "us innocents".

EDIT: I have an Idea.

Let's say we're all aliens and opal is the one killing us.

What if, every night, he activates one of us and then, if we don't get ourselves lynched the next day, he kills us? Then the amount of deaths fits into the three nights and it also explains why there were no deaths on the first night.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2010)

Walker said:


> The only problem I have with the possibility that there are no mafia in this game is how the village is supposed to win.  If we assume no mafia, then how exactly are we to end it all?
> 
> Also, opal, would aliens, if there are any in this game (though it is opal, so I'm pretty sure there are), be activated by deaths other than mafia- double doctor, for example?


Aliens are activated by killing roles, so no, overdose would just kill them outright, whereas something like a vigilante would activate them.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd also like to reclarify that in reference to my above statement, I am not necessarily saying that I am an alien.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it's safe to come out and say it, TES:  everyone is an alien.  I'm an alien, Midnight's an alien, Blaziking's an alien, you're an alien.  No matter how you try to spin it, 3 aliens is a lot, even by opal standards, unless it's everyone.  Of course, there _is_ the possibility of all alien except for one or two of us who have been assigned mafia.  Possibly multifaction, given the strange death pattern for all alien.

Seeing as I'm not yet activated, I'm going to simply *abstain.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah. I'm alien too. *Abstain.*


----------



## Clover (Sep 10, 2010)

... Well hm. Now mafia chicks, if there are any, can just come out and say "Alien! ... suckers" and we won't think anything of it. Hm.

_Hmmmmm_ *abstain* though.


----------



## .... (Sep 10, 2010)

Alien here too. Also *abstaining*.
I'll even explain a thing I've said for proof.



Mawile said:


> Only one kill?
> Kinda surprising if you ask me.


Said on the night I was activated and Leafpool died.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 10, 2010)

BANDWAGONING IS FUN.

*Abstaining* ~


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 11, 2010)

I count five votes for abstain. One more is needed for a majority.


----------



## Flora (Sep 11, 2010)

*Abstain~*


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 11, 2010)

The townspeople, in a remarkable display of rational discussion, decision-making, and solidarity, come to a rapid conclusion. Everyone breathes a sigh of relief and spends the rest of the day pretending that nothing untoward has hitherto occurred.

*No one is dead. You have 24 hours for night actions.*

Addendum: you guys are no fun. >:( You'll get more interesting descriptions once you start killing people again.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 16, 2010)

Haven't forgotten (unlike certain other people), but I'm in the middle of moving and haven't had much time. Sorry for the wait, I'll try get it up later tonight.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 18, 2010)

Right, let's go.

The sun rises over Mafialand.

A woman wakes to the distant sound of a little girl crying. It is not a loud sound, but to the woman, who has raised three children of her own, it is as distinctive and blood-freezing as any piercing shriek. Immediately she rises from bed, throws on some clothes, forgets to lock the door behind her. A part of her is relieved that she retains this parental instinct, takes it as proof of her continued humanity. As long as she is willing to rush to the aid of a child in need, all is well.

She follows the sound of tears to a small alley, nestled between a building and the wall of the church's graveyard. The girl is alone; she is around six years old, dressed in a pale blue dress. Her feet are bare, and there is a ribbon in her hair, come loose and in danger of falling out. She is leaning over-

It is not so bad, this time. The work of a professional, as the woman imagines it. For one there is very little blood. The wound is barely noticeable - a slim knife handle, quite unassuming, sticks out of a patch of red, but the blade itself has stemmed most of the bleeding. Still, the blood is vividly stark on white. The man is dressed - was dressed? - formally, black jacket and bowtie over white shirt, black trousers.

The woman notices it only when she steps forward to comfort the child. The man's shirt has been torn slightly, put askew, the top two buttons missing - a brief struggle, perhaps? - and the woman can see the edge of a small, black sign cut into the skin of his shoulder. Suddenly, relief floods her; it is the sign of the town mafia, every citizen in the town would recognise it. Taking deep breaths, face twisted into an expression that is a grin in all but fact, she turns and breaks into a run, eager to relay her glad news.

Some subconscious part of her notes and discards the soft sobs of the young girl, her words muffled by tears but still recognisable as a lost child crying over the body of her daddy, who had just yesterday promised to buy her ice-cream.

*NWT is dead. He was mafia. You have 48 hours for discussion, or until a majority is reached.*

Addendum: "no mafia" is a ridiculous idea that would only work if done very, very well. All the same I wish I'd thought of it. Oh, well, there's always next time.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh. We were wrong.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 18, 2010)

The possibility of "everyone is an alien" could still be true if we amended it to say that all non-mafia members are aliens.


But I sort of doubt that would happen. Otherwise we wouldn't have this many kills.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 18, 2010)

So, with the less than usual pattern of deaths, and the death of a mafia member, I'm pretty certain we have two mafia groups on our hands here.  That is, unless we have three doctors among our group of aliens.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 18, 2010)

We probably also have at least two currently activated aliens (first night and last night).


----------



## .... (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I'm activated.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 19, 2010)

Mawile said:


> Well, I'm activated.


this is suspicious lets lynch her

Right now I'm just thinking that there are more aliens than usual in this game, but a few of the people who admitted to being aliens yesterday were lying.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 21, 2010)

Right, the deadline's tonight, do we have any leads?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 21, 2010)

Well then!

opal, could I pull a Vixie and have conversations with players over PM?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 22, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Well then!
> 
> opal, could I pull a Vixie and have conversations with players over PM?





> I would like you to obey one rule, though: there is to be absolutely no communication regarding the game outside of this thread, unless specified otherwise in your role PM.


Additionally I am extending the deadline by at least 24 hours.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 22, 2010)

It would be nice if everyone would tell us when they'd been activated!


----------



## Clover (Sep 22, 2010)

But it seems the only trick we have left is whether we've been activated or not. ... But then, the only people who would know are the aliens themselves and the mafia, so would there really be harm in letting the others know...? I guess so, yeah, because then no one would lynch them so they could never win.

But if we keep abstaining in fear of an alien win, the mafia will keep killing us all!

But if we choose to lynch, we could have an alien win!

But what are our other options? Hope there's still more than one mafia faction and they kill themselves again? Or that doctors exist and they got lucky last night? (Somehow I doubt that; somehow I just don't see newt as being that attractive to doctors as to garner two on the same night.)

But mafia can just say they're activated alien to avoid the lynch...

Okay! So here's one plan. Mafia, kill anyone that claims to be activated alien. That means Mawile tonight. After all, we know you don't want alien win either, right? Then, if they don't die, we can lynch them the next day because they're probably actually mafia!

... Unless they say they're activated and are lying so that's what we /think/ will happen and then they get activated and then we kill them and then we win.

GOD. IDK.

UGH

OPAL

_UGH_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, Midnight. You've proven that there's nothing to risk by revealing when you had been activated, so why not actually reveal when you were activated?


----------



## Clover (Sep 22, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Well, Midnight. You've proven that there's nothing to risk by revealing when you had been activated, so why not actually reveal when you were activated?


... I never said I was activated.

Interesting. Why would you think that?

Guys, I'm leaving it up to you. We don't have much time; do I risk voting for him? How suspicious do you think he is, and in what way? He said "when they'd be activated" rather than something like "when they are activated", perhaps betraying that he's alien and he already is? Or is the first instinct correct that he's mafia?

Hmhmmmmm.

ALSO since we can't edit posts when I said "and then they get activated and then we kill them and then we win." clearly I meant "and then they win". I was rushed, in between classes. |D;


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, why don't you reveal whether or not you were activated?


----------



## nastypass (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, revealing whether or not you're activated is kind of a moot point, isn't it?  For all we know you could be A) mafia claiming active to not be lynched, B) an active alien attempting to take advantage of A, or C) claim to be inactive in order to avoid being targeted by multiple mafia at once.  If I'm correct in suspecting there to be more than one mafia faction, it's proooobably not a good idea to claim active when you aren't, as both might target you on the same night.

Also, in response to noot's question:  don't do it.  Mirrormen kinda shows just how clever of an alien Kammington can be (or maybe just how dumb the players were in that game, or how lucky he can be, I dunno), and he smells somewhat of active to me.


----------



## Clover (Sep 23, 2010)

So then what do we do!! The lynching area is a minefield. We have three possible results: either we hit an innocent/unactivated alien, we hit a mafia member, or we hit an activated alien. The chances of the second are too low and the chances of the third too high to risk anything, wouldn't you say? If we don't do anything, /maybe/ we'll get lucky with another mafia kill again, but how doubtful is that? On the other hand, the mafia might hit an activated alien. And we couldn't tell the difference 'cause opal said earlier he's only revealing mafia/not mafia and activated alien shows as not mafia.

You know what though, is that this setup is pretty darn ingenious. We're all aliens, traditionally known as the "singletons" of the mafia game, meant to do nothing but exploit the others' paranoia for our own ends. (Butterfree pulled that off pretty darn well recently.) But now the tables have turned, and the role meant to pit one person against everyone else has now transformed into a handful of stragglers unable to make a move, ratcheting up their fear, forcing them to choose between firing a wild shot that just might have the strength of a thermonuclear bomb or remaining paralyzed and simply waiting for their doom...

If you consider it from an in-game angle, anyway. Verrrry sharp, opalkun. Sharp indeed.

(... so _what do we do!!_)


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2010)

HELLO GUYS.

I have moved in now I have regular internet. Please proceed! I am extending the deadline by a further 24 hours because dammit, something is going to happen this time.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 1, 2010)

Just posting to say that, once people figured out what's up with this game, it became a stalemate, pure and simple.  Nobody's going to vote for fear of hitting an active alien.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm. Good point. Rule change: aliens all win as a group if the mafia are eliminated.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2010)

...doesn't make any difference. opal, making sure an alien doesn't win is more important than making sure the mafia doesn't.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 1, 2010)

Kammington said:


> ...doesn't make any difference. opal, making sure an alien doesn't win is more important than making sure the mafia doesn't.


Maybe if you're _boring._ Everyone knows that alien wins are way cooler than mafia wins.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2010)

For some strange reason, I don't like being dead.


----------



## Clover (Oct 2, 2010)

*dragonair*.

I give up. opal wins.


----------



## .... (Oct 2, 2010)

*dragonair*.

opal wins.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 2, 2010)

*dragonair*


----------



## Mai (Oct 3, 2010)

Why me?* MidnightSaboteur*


----------



## nastypass (Oct 3, 2010)

posting for noot because she is currently unable:



dragonair said:


> Why me?* MidnightSaboteur*





> [22:05] <MidnightDS> "Well, why not you? You weren't exactly talking or contributing. I chose you because of that, because either you're mafia, wanting to stay out of the spotlight; or you're innocent/alien, in which case you probably wouldn't be activated because the mafia would overlook you in favor of other, more well-known targets.
> [22:05] <MidnightDS> "Your reaction follows suit that this is probably a good plan, because were you activated alien, considering we're so close to the deadline, you would just shush up and wait till opal finalized our demise. Offering someone else in defense tells me you either haven't been paying attention to our discussion or you just want a possible scapegoat, sort of a 'pokedoll' effect to distract votes away from yourself - the only reason behind which would be that you are mafia."
> [22:05] <MidnightDS> "Of course, should you turn out to be innocent/unactivated alien, that would be a shame, considering we're losing more of those as time goes on. But the great opal in the sky has commanded it, and thus, we require sacrifice. Make your defenses, should you have any."
> [22:06] <MidnightDS> "(and I know there's no proof that this is really me, but would it really make any difference if it were walker saying it?)"


IIIIIII have to agree with her here.  *dragonair*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 3, 2010)

Eh, why not.

*dragonair.*


----------



## Clover (Oct 3, 2010)

I vouch for the above! As if anyone had any doubts.

Now come on, opal, decide our fates.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 20, 2010)

Blame Midnight for lack of flavour text.

*dragonair is dead. She was not mafia. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------

